# R34 GTT headlight



## zef (Aug 24, 2013)

I am in need of passenger side headlight for early R34 GTT.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Zef hope all is good I am 99% sure the above is a scam so dont message above, drop me a pm I should be able to help out.


----------

